# What is a Poodle Mom to do???



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Now I have read about the " teen age phase in poodles" and have been have expected it for some time with Rhett ( spoo 21 months) and it never really happened. Jippy ( toy 13 months) has hit that phase with the same energy that he has has all of his life... He has become the Pied Piper of trouble not only for himself but leading Rhett into trouble as well. Now this is not a pity me post but an asking of ideas to corral these to "angels" short of 7 mile walks. Tired mentally stimulated dogs don't get into trouble, however life does not allow those miles of walks. Both of them are usually very well behaved but it is like Jippy says to Rhett in the morning lets try this and see what happens. And poof off into misbehaving land they go. Then give the " he made me do it looks" and try to both act innocent. Which then a time out happens. It is like you can see the plotting happen before my eyes. Funny but trying at times. Any advice is welcomed...



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You hit on part of your solution with your description of what you are doing. A very long walk makes a dog physically tired but doesn't really provide the dog with much mental exercise (at least not like what a poodle needs to make its brain tired). why not try trick training? This will save you some of the walking and give your dogs thinking face time with you that should compliment the physical activity of the walks.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

On line shopping is a great thing. ... Just ordered a beginning agility set .., so more fun to come 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## QuigleysMom (Jan 9, 2014)

*make a dog have to think for everything*

I bought some 'toys' to hide treats and food. It make eating fun and treats they need to be smart and earn them but opening little doors and slides. Trust me any poodle can figure it out but they still have the THINK. THINKING makes them tired! 

Don't give them food unless they do some commands (sit, twirl, paw..whatever). make them earn it!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I think walks can be mentally stimulating, depending how much you let them sniff, investigate, etc. Going to different places, where they see, smell and hear _novel_ things, socializing with new people or dogs every day. It's all good. If there's a safe, fenced place where they can really run, that's good too. Periodically through the day, you can work on one new obedience skill plus others you've been working on. Tricks are a great idea too...fun and mentally stimulating. Those things plus maturity should help shape your pup into a nice, civilized dog that's a joy to live with. Some kind of class once a week is good too.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Poodlebeguiled, I agree walks can be interesting, but aren't always so. If you ask for things along the way and allow free dog sniff time then yes the walk is physical and mental exercise. For example, when I get to stop signs I stop and I expect a sit and a look at me before we move on. I also give free dog go sniff time in the middle of the walk.

I recently heard of a woman with a german short haired pointer who had gotten in the habit of riding her bicycle several miles with her dog in tow at a trot a couple of times a day. She couldn't understand why he was still acting like a lunatic even though he had lots of running and she thought should have been exhausted. Those trotting dog bike rides were all physical and no mental. She has now started going to a class where he has to think about what he is doing and has seen improvement.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Raven, my spoo, will be 5mo this week. There is no way I can tire her physically every day through walks alone so mental exercise is going to have to be part of our refutine. I have started some heeling work and her level one obedience starts next week. How long should our sessions at home be for her at this age? Right now she seems to really like it and I want to keep it that way but I've only. Done few minutes at a time.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Poodlebeguiled, I agree walks can be interesting, but aren't always so. If you ask for things along the way and allow free dog sniff time then yes the walk is physical and mental exercise. For example, when I get to stop signs I stop and I expect a sit and a look at me before we move on. I also give free dog go sniff time in the middle of the walk.
> 
> I recently heard of a woman with a german short haired pointer who had gotten in the habit of riding her bicycle several miles with her dog in tow at a trot a couple of times a day. She couldn't understand why he was still acting like a lunatic even though he had lots of running and she thought should have been exhausted. Those trotting dog bike rides were all physical and no mental. She has now started going to a class where he has to think about what he is doing and has seen improvement.


Absolutely. I see a guy walking his Staffy around the neighborhood here. That guy walks steadily and never stops for the dog to check anything out or to pee. The dog dutifully walks alongside him and looks very uninterested in the walk. It's pathetic. His tail is not up, nor is his head. He just looks like it's a drudgery. I let my dogs stop often to do whatever they want. (within reason) And part of the walk is used for a little obedience training. Like you say, there are neat little things one can do along the way.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

An at home set is great but I do urge you to take classes. I know people who have just worked at home and then go to class and they have some bad and at times downright dangerous habits. Even if you just take a few classes it will be invaluable to safely having fun with your dog with agility.

I know exactly what you mean, Swizzle had a bit of the devil in him at that age too. Obedience and agility defiantly helped channel that in a positive way.


----------



## Tiffany (Feb 13, 2014)

*This may work...*

I bought this for my 5 month old pup who likes to start eating my mother's plants when he's bored, throwing the ball, walks none of that really seemed to be enough for him. He cries for this toy in the morning and carries it with him to bed. And when all the squirrels are out he cries again LOL but I put them right back in and he's happier than ever all over again. Sometimes I stuff other toys in there to make it harder and sometimes I stuff treats at the bottom just for fun.

I think kyjen makes a bunch of "hiding and burrowing toys" honestly this is the most stimulating thing I could find so far besides having small training sessions with him. I sit down get the treats and the clicker and go for a new trick he knows when its time to learn something new and he loves it sometimes he gets frustrated if its a difficult trick I either lower the criteria or treat him for basic stuff like high 5, waving, speak, touch, or whatever I feel like he's more into doing. I've read that most poodles are big goof balls and my miniature is definitely one, so I try very hard to make the training sessions feel more like play then work!

http://www.wag.com/dog/p/kyjen-hide...paign=googleproductsearch&CAWELAID=1323877837

I hope it all works out!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Raven's Mom your approach of a few minutes at a time several times a day is spot on. I hate it when people tell me they don't have time to train. They think it has to be a 30-60 minute session. You wouldn't expect a human toddler to pay attention to anything for an hour, would you (although I guess they watch TV for longer than than....)? 

I would do 5-10 minutes in the morning, when you get home from work and before settling down for the night, and extra session on days off. Work in low distraction areas (kitchen, living room) first for teaching, then add distractions (back yard then front yard, add people, move to the entrance to your pet store, etc) as you see learning to reinforce. Dogs are not so good at generalizing as we are. Once we learn how to sit in a chair we will sit in any chair and where ever we see a chair. Dogs need to learn how to sit in response to the order to sit in many different places, times and around different distractions before they really understand what sit is all about.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Lily cd re, thanks for the reminder about generalization. I do fear she will be so good in the driveway but fall apart oin public-lol. I know I need to be patient wit her age, that's why I wasn't sure how much she could be expected to handle. Appreciate your words of wisdom!

Teri


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You are doing fine!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

First of all, I think there is nothing wrong with pity posts once in awhile - some days we are all at wits end!

Ryker never had a teenage phase - but Cash is almost a year and I can definitely picture him getting into trouble. Just the other night, after not having accidents for *months*, he jumps off my bed in the middle of the night and peed in our hallway.

Toys are a bit different than spoos because I'd say that they're easier to exercise if you can't get a walk in. But I try to do some training and games (go find, fetch, etc.) on days where a walk isn't possible. I also like the IQ treat balls and Kyjen puzzles. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I double the mental stimulation post...some smarter dogs just need more obedience training and they LOVE it. Go to classes, you will have a happier dog and a happier you  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

We are now three weeks into level 1 obedience and not only is Raven the star of her class, she is really calming down in the house. She was so BUSY we could barely stand it that first month or so. She turned 6 months today and she is different dog. I have a actually been able to leave her alone in the house out of the crate for a hour or two on a couple of occasions! So proud of her progress!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the update. See, making her think is as good as exercise as running around is! Hooray for you and Raven!


----------



## mother4 (Jun 8, 2014)

*"organic" doggie entertainment*



Poodlebeguiled said:


> I think walks can be mentally stimulating, depending how much you let them sniff, investigate, etc. Going to different places, where they see, smell and hear _novel_ things, socializing with new people or dogs every day. It's all good. If there's a safe, fenced place where they can really run, that's good too. Periodically through the day, you can work on one new obedience skill plus others you've been working on. Tricks are a great idea too...fun and mentally stimulating. Those things plus maturity should help shape your pup into a nice, civilized dog that's a joy to live with. Some kind of class once a week is good too.


I like this kind of thinking - we currently have a puppy (I know, and bringing a second one home...) and I was watching her poke around in the garden sniffing and finding things and I saw that she was stimulated and active without my needing to engage her, though I was keeping and eye on her, and enjoying her antics - then repair people, UPS and mail guys, she gets lots of socializing and behavior training dealing with the flow around here. But I will be taking the new guy to puppy class. We'll try with her, but she's a dachshund and we think she'll flunk. I think, lazy though I am, that I could handle working on one or two obedience skills periodically throughout the day. Esp now its summer vacation.


----------

